# New pics of Blue and Henry



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Blue
















Get out of my head








Henry


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hahaha, I like the "get outa my head" one! Your babies are so cute


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Klardae says Henry is one attractive rat! XD Love them both, myself <3


----------

